# Foorumin säännöt???

## THE_Phenomenal

Missä on foorumin säännöt? 

Niin ja hei vaan kaikille, pilataanpa nyt maineeni heti , Tykkääkö kuka teistä showpainista??  :Rolling Eyes:   nimittäin on semmoinen sivusto/foorumi kuin ***poistettu***. Menkää tuonne jos kiinnostaa.

EDIT. Niin joo ja tämähän ei kuulunut tänne ollenkaan, mutta ihmettelin vain että missä nuo säännöt ovat, niin ja sitten mieleeni tuli kysyä tuota asiaa.

----------

## Paapaa

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-525.html

Ja pari lainausta, joita voisi soveltaa viestiisi  :Twisted Evil:  :

 *Quote:*   

> Keep on topic
> 
> Keep the forums free from SPAM. 

 

----------

## THE_Phenomenal

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-525.html
> 
> Ja pari lainausta, joita voisi soveltaa viestiisi  :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Keep on topic
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  No mutta mikä tällä foorumilla edes on pääideana?

Niin ja olen minä pahempaakin spämmiä tehnyt, tosin toisella foorumilla.

----------

## Paapaa

Aa, Gentoo on eräs Linux-jakelu. Nämä foorumit on tarkoitettu Gentoosta keskustelemiseen ja tämä kyseinen alue siis on siis suomenkielinen, kuten varmaan jo huomasitkin.

----------

## THE_Phenomenal

Aivan, mahtava kävijämäärä teillä täällä

----------

## Mikessu

Tämä aihe joutaa lukkoon, koska se ei liity mitenkään Gentoo Linuxiin.

----------

